# Orlando FL - 4th Ongoing Campaign/Store Demo's



## BudLeiser (Aug 10, 2008)

Join an "open" freestyle ongoing campaign. Come and go as you want, show up weekly, monthly or whenever! Earn gold and items. Each month everyone goes up a level. 

IF YOU HAVE NEVER PLAYED D&D YOU ARE WELCOME
IF YOU HAVE NEVER PLAYED 4TH ED YOU ARE WELCOME

Level 3 Dates
AUG 13TH AT COOL STUFF INC 5PM-9PM 407-478-3311
AUG 20TH AT GOOD FELLLAS GAMES (APOPKA) 5PM-9PM 407-886-4193
AUG 27TH AT RHUBARB GAMES 5PM-9PM 407-679-8811

Showing up early is a great idea, but if you cannot feel free to show up late! You can still join in!
If you need any more info contact me localgaming@gmail.com


----------

